# Trailtrophy Lenzerheide 17. - 19.09.2011



## Makke (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mÃ¶chte Euch noch auf ein Event im September aufmerksam machen.
Infos findet Ihr auf der Webseite: www.trailtrophy.eu

Hier schon mal ein erster Ãberblick:

*                          PHILOSOPHIE              *

   Wer wollte nicht schon immer wissen, wer auf einem Singletrail der Schnellere ist? Egal, ob bergrauf oder bergrunter â¦

 Die TrailTrophy powered by  Transalpes.com auf der Lenzerheide will AufklÃ¤rung schaffen: Auf den  schÃ¶nsten Trails GraubÃ¼ndens kÃ¶nnt Ihr herausfinden, wer von Euch der  bessere Trailbiker ist. Damit Ihr mÃ¶glichst viel FahrspaÃ und  Abwechslung genieÃen kÃ¶nnt, gibt es im Rahmen dieser Mountainbike-Rallye  vier TeilprÃ¼fungen, sogenannte âSessionsâ.
 Alle vier Sessions besitzen einen  unterschiedlichen Charakter und sind unterschiedlich lang. Das  Besondere: die Zeit wird nur in bestimmten, festgelegten Abschnitten  gemessen. Damit der FahrspaÃ â das wichtigste Ziel der TrailTrophy â  nicht zu kurz kommt. Ganz wichtig: Alle Sessions mÃ¼ssen mit dem gleichen  Bike bzw. dem gleichen Fahrwerk absolviert werden. Das heiÃt: ein  Wechsel des Bikes von Session zu Session ist ebenso wenig erlaubt wie  der Tausch einer Federgabel oder der LaufrÃ¤der. Damit Chancengleichheit  herrscht. NatÃ¼rlich dÃ¼rft Ihr Reifen oder andere Parts wechseln. Die  Einhaltung dieser Vorgaben wird auf der Strecke kontrolliert!
  FÃ¼r die TrailTrophy auf der  Lenzerheide haben wir einige der schÃ¶nsten und reizvollsten Trails der  gesamten Region ausgewÃ¤hlt. So lassen wir die Freeride-Strecken am  Rothorn auÃen vor und fahren viel auf der gegenÃ¼berliegenden Bergseite  unterhalb des StÃ¤tzer Horns und anderen Gipfeln. Ein HÃ¶henpunkt ist die  45-Kilometer lange Allmountain-Session am Sonntag, die die Teilnehmer  auf einem langen Singletrail bis hinab nach Chur fÃ¼hrt und â mit  LiftunterstÃ¼tzung â wieder zurÃ¼ck auf die Lenzerheide.  

 Insgesamt sind bei der TrailTrophy  powered by Transalpes.com rund 1800 HÃ¶henmeter mit dem Bike bergauf zu  Ã¼berwinden, weitere rund 3500 HÃ¶henmeter mit LiftunterstÃ¼tzung. Dem  stehen rund 5500 Abfahrts-HÃ¶henmeter gegenÃ¼ber, viele Kilometer davon  auf flowigen und technischen Singletrails. Ãbrigens werden die  gewerteten Abschnitte vorher nicht bekannt gegeben, Ihr erfahrt aber die  Eckdaten wie LÃ¤nge und gegebenenfalls HÃ¶henmeter, damit Ihr Euch auf  die Herausforderung einstellen kÃ¶nnt.
 Wenn Ihr dann eine Session beendet  habt, erwartet Euch die âLenz Loungeâ zum Relaxen und Entspannen. Hier  kÃ¶nnt Ihr mit den anderen Teilnehmern die Session noch einmal Revue  passieren lassen, Euch erholen, den Hunger stillen, einen Espresso oder  ein SportgetrÃ¤nk zu Euch nehmen. Hier bekommt Ihr auch Eure Zeit, hier  geben wir die Zwischenwertungen bekannt! Auch fÃ¼r die weitere  Abendgestaltung haben wir uns etwas Besonderes einfallen lassenâ¦


*                          LOCATION/STRECKEN              *

*Die TrailTrophy â 2011 auch auf der Lenzerheide!*

 Imposante Gipfel wie das Parpaner  Rothorn, klare Bergseen und feine Trails â das charakterisiert die  Bikeregion Lenzerheide im Herzen GraubÃ¼ndens. Was liegt also nÃ¤her, als  auf der Lenzerheide eine TrailTrophy auszurichten? Die spannende und  zugleich entspannte Allmountain-Rallye Ã¼ber drei Tage wird prÃ¤sentiert  von Transalpes, der kleinen, aber feinen Schweizer Bikemanufaktur  (www.transalpes.com).
  Vier Etappen, sogenannte  âSessionsâ, sind im Rahmen der TrailTrophy powered by Transalpes.com zu  bewÃ¤ltigen. Den Auftakt bildet die âTrail-Sessionâ, bei der sich die  Bergauf- und Bergab-HÃ¶henmeter die Waage halten. Innerhalb der  Trail-Session gibt es mehrere WertungsprÃ¼fungen: Mal sind besonders  knifflige Stellen zu meistern, ein anderes Mal gilt die Zeit auf einem  bestimmten Abschnitt. Dieses Grundmuster ist das Merkmal der gesamten  TrailTrophy â auch der âNight-Sessionâ, die am Samstag abend ansteht.  Hier gehtâs um das gemeinsame Erlebnis der Nachtfahrt durch die klare  Bergluft mit Panorama auf Lenzerheide bei Nacht.
  Am Sonntag, 18. September, steht  dann eine groÃe Aufgabe an: Mit UnterstÃ¼tzung von mehreren Liften sind  um die 3500 HÃ¶henmeter bergab zu bewÃ¤ltigen. Das sind mehrheitlich keine  Highspeed-Passagen, sondern Ã¼berwiegend schmale, technische Trails, auf  denen es zuerst von der Lenzerheide hinab bis nach Chur geht. ZurÃ¼ck  nutzen die Teilnehmer wieder zweimal die Bergbahn, zwischendurch sind  wieder etliche Trails und auch Bergauf-HÃ¶henmeter mit dem Bike zu  absolvieren. Am Sonntag abend klingt dieser groÃartige Tag dann mit  einem Treffen in besonderer AtmosphÃ¤re aus. Das âGrande Finaleâ steigt  dann an einem Montag: Per Bahn geht es bis auf rund 2300 HÃ¶henmeter,  anschlieÃend rund 1000 HÃ¶henmeter auf flowigen Trails wieder hinab.  Danach stehen sie fest â die beste Allround-Bikerin und der beste Allmountain-Biker!
*
Strecken*  Die  hier vorgestellten StreckenlÃ¤ngen und HÃ¶henprofile sind ein  Anhaltspunkt fÃ¼r die einzelnen Sessions. Bei der Austragung im September  kann es Abweichungen von der StreckenlÃ¤nge und den HÃ¶henmetern geben.  Die endgÃ¼ltigen StreckenlÃ¤ngen und HÃ¶henprofile werden ca. 6 Wochen vor  der TrailTrophy hier verÃ¶ffentlich. Bei kritischer Wetterlage behalten  wir uns SteckenÃ¤nderungen jederzeit vor.

*SAMSTAG, 17. SEPTEMBER*
*Trail-Session:* ca. 20 km/rd. 900 Hm, Wertung in 2 Sektionen 






*
Night-Session:* ca. 10 km/rd. 300 Hm, Wertung in 1 Sektion






*
SONNTAG, 18. **SEPTEMBER**
Allmountain-Session:* 
ca. 45 km/rd. 500 Hm (bergauf); rd. 3500 Hm (bergab); Wertung in 2 â 3 Sektionen  






*MONTAG*, *19. SEPTEMBER
**Enduro-Session:* 
ca. 12 km/rd. 150 Hm (bergauf); rd. 1000 Hm (bergab); Wertung in 1 Sektion


----------



## Stiftsquelle (12. Juli 2011)

Bei Mitfahrgelegenheit aus NRW - Essen wäre ich sofort dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (12. Juli 2011)

Das müsste man halt klären ... wir sind (wenn alles gut läuft) ca. 10 Leute aus dem Großraum D-Dorf/Neuss


----------



## Makke (13. Juli 2011)

Hier noch ein Video von der Juliausgabe der Trailtrophy in Latsch:
http://youtu.be/KBjHlw_S6wQ


----------



## S.F. (28. Juli 2011)

Es wird eine Karaoke SonderprÃ¼fung geben!!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSX7CIJm0fM"]âªDownhill Karaoke "Ewigi Liebi" in Lenzerheideâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]




Ausserdem ein Treffen der NRW Interessenten  zur Bildung von Fahrgemeinschaften organisieren!


----------



## rheinruhrrider (28. Juli 2011)

Hoppla  da muss ich dann wohl doch hin, hab ja schließlich früher mal im Chor gesungen! Welche Preise gibt es denn für die Sieger dieser Sonderprüfung?


----------



## Makke (28. Juli 2011)

wird aber in die Bergaufzeitwertung eingebaut ... oder?


----------



## S.F. (28. Juli 2011)

Ja!
Die Textzeilen werden entlang der Strecke aufgestellt und müssen während der Fahrt abgesungen werden!


----------



## thomas-koeln (28. Juli 2011)

Wir sind wieder dabei


----------



## S.F. (28. Juli 2011)

rheinruhrrider schrieb:


> Hoppla  da muss ich dann wohl doch hin, hab ja schließlich früher mal im Chor gesungen! Welche Preise gibt es denn für die Sieger dieser Sonderprüfung?



Eine goldene Himbeere 

@Thomas: Supi  da freuen wir uns schon!!!!!


----------



## Makke (25. August 2011)

wer kommt denn jetzt hier alles mit, damit man ggf. noch ein paar sinnvolle Fahrgemeinschaten bilden könnte ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (25. August 2011)

Okay, Kopie meines Posts aus dem Ddorf Forum:

Mädels, ich würde evtl. doch mit zur Trailtophy kommen. 

Wer fährt denn alles, wo pennt ihr, ist noch irgendwo nen Plätzchen frei, usw?


----------



## pauing (25. August 2011)

dabei


----------



## S.F. (25. August 2011)

Ingo und Danny bilden "ein Team" Makke, ich und ggf Jo das zweite.

Ingo und Danny haben sich hier eingebucht: http://www.kurhaus-lenzerheide.ch/

Wahrscheinliche Abfahrt: Donnerstag früh... gaaanz früh!


----------



## thomas-koeln (30. August 2011)

Das Kurhaus kann ich nur empfehlen. Da haben wir am WE bei den Grischa Trails auch übernachtet und uns direkt ein Zimmer für die Trailtrophy reserviert.
Ein kleiner Tip: nehmt genug warme Kleidung mit. Wir haben am Samstag in Lenzerheide den ersten Schneefall und Dauerregen mitbekommen und es war sehr Nass-Kalt bei Temperaturen um die 2 Grad. Aber die Trails sind traumhaft....


----------



## Makke (30. August 2011)

ääähm ... ja wie jetz ... ich will Soooooonne und min 15°C!!!


----------



## soulsucks (31. August 2011)

oha...ich zelte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (31. August 2011)

soulsucks schrieb:


> oha...ich zelte!



Hehe, wollte ich auch zuerst. Aber die anderen Weicheier meinten, dass das bei über 1000m im September nur was für Eskimos wäre. Da habe ich mal geschlagen gegeben und nächtige jetzt im Kurhaus


----------



## soulsucks (12. September 2011)

was nimmt man denn da an klamotten so alles mit...habe irgendwie nur kurze bikehosen...oder richtige wintersachen?!

glühwein oder weizenbier im camelback?


----------



## Makke (12. September 2011)

Wichtig ist, das ihr auch Warme Sachen dabei habt ... die Nächte werden durch aus im einstelligen Temperaturbereich sein ... und die Shuttellifte sorgen auch gerne für kühle/kalte Gefühle.
Die Wetterlage soll auch solala werden .... daher auch etwas Regenbekleidung einplanen ...

Also ich habe gefühlt meinen kompletten Vorrat an Bikeklamotten dabei ... 

Wetterlink


----------



## thomas-koeln (13. September 2011)

ich habe auch alles an Bikeklamotten eingepackt....von Sommer bis Winter....

hier mal ein kleiner Ausblick auf die Lenzerheide....aufgenommen vor 16 Tagen beim Grischa Trail Ride.


----------



## elmono (14. September 2011)

Mh, vielleicht doch lieber Kanaren? 

EDIT: Webcams von Rothorn und See hier:
http://www.lenzerheide.com/sites/wetter_livecams/rothorn.html
http://www.lenzerheide.com/sites/wetter_livecams/see.html

Wetter: http://www.lenzerheide.com/sites/content/wetter_livecams.html


----------



## Stiftsquelle (14. September 2011)

Perfekt, das gute Wetter scheint ja genau Sonntag und Montag Pause zu machen.


----------



## Aitschie (16. September 2011)

Tja, also bin auf Skihose hab ich meine Winterausrüstung eingepackt  

Am Sonntag laut Meteomedia 4° und Regen   Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## Makke (17. September 2011)

Im moment zieht ein gewitter durch das trailrevier, aber die erste session ist trocken verlaufen.um 19:30 uhr geht es in die nightsession, hoffen wir das das gewitter bis dahin durch ist.


----------



## elmono (18. September 2011)

Im Moment sitz ich in der Jugi in Valbella und gucke dem Schneeregen draußen zu. Absolutes Mistwetter, aber hat heute dennoch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## S.F. (20. September 2011)

Drei Jahreszeiten in 5 Tagen:

Zur ersten Trailtrophy in Lenzerheide hatten wir nun in kürzester Zeit drei Jahreszeiten. Zum Start noch Sonne, dann Regen und am Montag zum "krönenden Abschluss" noch eine geschlossene Schneedecke!

Danke an alle die mitgefahren sind und sich vom Schnee nicht abschrecken liessen.

Bin die Strecken zum Schluss auch noch abgefahren, oder besser geschlittert... und hatte einen Mordsspaß. Drei Bauchklatscher und mit dem Gesicht mitten rein in die weisse Masse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (20. September 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Drei Jahreszeiten in 5 Tagen



Ich würde eher von 2 Tagen sprechen....

Um Euch noch ein bisschen Feedback zu geben. 
Was mir gefallen hat:

Lenzerheide als Austragungsort - zum Biken ein Traum (ich kenns auch bei trockenen Bedingungen)!
spaßiger Trail der Nightsession
Buffet im Kurhotel - sehr stilvoll und lecker!
jederzeitige Ansprechbarkeit der Organisatoren
flexible Planung
schneller Aushang der Zeiten
 viele entspannte Leute und ne entspannte Athmosphäre
Was noch Verbesserungspotential hat:

Startablauf: Fand ich immer sehr chaotisch, es hätte ja schon gereicht eine Durchsage per Mikro zu machen ("jetzt Start für Nr. 1-10, in 5min Start für 11 bis 20 etc.) Das hätte die Warterei vor den Wertungsprüfungen (vermutlich) etwas entspannt.
der Streckenposten in der Nightsession, 90°-Kehre nach rechts auf den letzten Schotterabschnitt - warum steht der *hinter* der Kurve???? Seine Position *muss* davor sein!!!! Das die Kurve anderweitig angekündigt gewesen wäre ist mir nicht aufgefallen...
 Eventgelände: bei gutem Wetter wäre mit der Straße vermutlich immer Ärger programmiert gewesen.

Was ich mir noch gewünscht hätte, (Achtung: tw. Wunschdenken ohne zu wissen, ob sich das realisieren ließe!) 

Eine zweite Wertungsprüfung in der Endurosession (z.B. durch den Graben, kurz bevor es durch Tgantieni ging )
eine kleine Spontanwertungsprüfung am Sonntag nachmittag, so als Anti-Schlecht-Wetter-Programm. Nichts großes, einfach n kurzen Parcours mit bisschen Slalom, Hinterrad versetzen, Skinny-Fahren, Bunny Hop, Treppen, Stufen etc. und den auf Zeit  
Bei einer Prüfung aufs Rothorn wäre schon genial.... und dann den gesamten Downhill bis nach Chur  Danach könnte man ne  Uphill-Wertung einbauen (extrem steil) und dann mit der Brambrüsch wieder Heim
 Fressstände am Eventgelände für den kleinen Happen zwischendrin.

Mein persönliches Fazit: Potential ist vorhanden, bisschen Feinschliff - und dann sieht man sich nächstes Jahr wieder! Oder mal in Latsch?

Eine gute Besserung an die beiden Verletzten!!!!


----------



## S.F. (20. September 2011)

Danke für´s Feedback! 

Einige Deiner Wünsche wären bei entsprechend besserem Wetter auch in Erfüllung gegangen, liessen sich aber einfach nicht, oder nicht so schnell realisieren.
z.B. wären wir mit dem Gelände direkt vorne auf der Wiese am Skischulgelände gewesen. Der Rasenstreifen war die Notlösung, um euch in der Halle einen trockenen und warmen Unterstand zu bieten.

Die Endurosession hätte bei gutem Wetter ebenfalls am Montag mit der von dir vorgeschlagenen zweiten Variante vom Piz Scalotta stattgefunden... und und und....  wir hatten das alles sooooo schön geplant... 

Kurzum: das Potential wollen wir gerne nutzen 

Einiges haben wir schon auf der Liste, den Rest nehmen wir gerne mit auf die Liste!


----------



## S.F. (21. September 2011)

Trailtrophyvideo: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEg1ELkRtzQ&feature=player_embedded"]Trailtrophy powered by Transalpes - Lenzerheide 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]
und erste Bilder sind auf der Fun-Riders HP zu sehen!


----------



## fknobel (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Da ich noch keinen Beitrag zur Trailtrophy 2012 in Lenzerheide finden konnte, holl ich den hier noch mal hoch! 

Ich wollte mal hören ob dieses Jahr wider einige aus dem großraum Ddorf bzw. NRW nach Lenzerheide wollen? Ich selber bin noch etwas unentschlossen, wollte mich aber bis spätestens ende Februar mitte März entschieden haben "hoffe das dann noch Plätze frei sind". 

Vg

Florian


----------



## S.F. (12. Januar 2012)

Die Trailtrophy haben wir in der  Übersicht Enduro Veranstaltungen 2012 mit eingestellt.

Klar sind die Düsseldorfer wieder in der Schweiz dabei!


----------



## Makke (16. Januar 2012)

oder schau mal da:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561465


----------



## fknobel (20. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Links...

Hab mich gerde Angemeldet!


----------

